

There is any way to help people by-pass Internet shut-down in Egypt? - favilar

"NET WITHOUT BORDERS"<p>I was wondering... does somebody know an easy way to stablish within the Egiptian domain a proxy server to restablish connection to the rest of the world... independant from the ISPs.<p>I'm thinking, this kind of communications shut-down is not new (Iran, North Korea, China, Myanmar), and even in the states some people want to create a "shut-down internet" button.<p>We have to figure out some way to protect access and neutrality to the net; for this kind of political crisis, and for natural disasters... (just remembering that for Chile's last 8.8 earthquake, the net came down because of some fiber-optics cut, and the only communication working were landlines and SMSs)<p>EDIT1: Egypt can use this number for dial up: +33172890150 (login 'toto' password 'toto') - thanks to a French ISP (FDN). Via @ioerror
======
favilar
EDIT2: [http://slashdot.org/story/11/01/29/0025210/Egypt-Cuts-the-
Ne...](http://slashdot.org/story/11/01/29/0025210/Egypt-Cuts-the-Net-Net-
Fights-Back)

